# Chris Wehan returns to Orange County



## OrangeCountyDad (Nov 6, 2020)

CHRIS WEHAN RETURNS HOME TO ORANGE COUNTY
					






					www.orangecountysoccer.com
				




Orange County SC has signed top free-agent midfielder Chris Wehan to a USL Championship contract, pending league and federation approval. Wehan spent 2019 and 2020 with New Mexico United in the USL Championship, netting 7 goals and 5 assists in 15 appearances during the pandemic shortened 2020 season.


----------



## Giesbock (Nov 8, 2020)

Who is that?


----------



## OrangeCountyDad (Nov 9, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> Who is that?


from the article: Growing up Wehan played club soccer for Orange County United FC and spent one year with the Cal South Olympic Development Program team where he earned a Region IV championship title. He was a standout at Aliso Niguel High School before playing at the University of New Mexico, where he scored 31 goals and was named First-Team All-Conference USA. In 2013 Wehan played for the OC Blues Strikers in the PDL.


----------

